# Stihl 029 Super



## Brettl (Jan 25, 2014)

I have some 028's and have seen a LOT of mention of the 290 but not much on the 029 Super. How does it compare to the 028 Super? Any parts interchangeable or totally separate designs. Thanks, have a great weekend.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 25, 2014)

totally separate design.029's are ok but the 028 is a much better saw.the 029 is a clamshell engine while the 028 is a vertically split magnesium "Pro" design.


----------



## sld961 (Jan 25, 2014)

jughead pretty much said it all. I'll take a 028, super or not, over a 029/super any day.


----------



## Brettl (Jan 25, 2014)

Settles that debate in a hurry. Guy says he won't go under $200 anyway and I just missed 028 Super in great shape for $150.Thanks


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 25, 2014)

i've now got between 8-10 028's compared to 2 029's.

brettl look in the trading post.there's a nice 028 super in there now


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 25, 2014)

Say what you want. An 029 Super will hand any 028 it's arse with the same bar and chain. I like 028s just fine, but don't get hung up on the whole magnesium crank case thing. The upper A/V mount on the 028 is a weak link, and the oilers are over complicated and non adjustable. Repairs are usually cheaper on the 029 too (unless it needs a top end), and 029 can be upgraded to 039 for cheap.


----------



## Brettl (Jan 25, 2014)

Hmmm. I have a non-running 039 that looks promising. Now I'm debating on this 029 Super again. I may have to see if he'll come down off that $200 a bit. Thank you for fresh viewpoint Saw Dr.

Of course, with the rapid development of OCD I'm experiencing, I might just have to buy them both to put y mind at ease.


----------



## sld961 (Jan 25, 2014)

Alot of people have and love 029s. I don't care for them because they're clunky and heavy, but they'll certainly give you many years of service.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Jan 25, 2014)

Defi natly nothing wrong with an 029. One of if not stihls best seller. The 028/038 are simply and very well built which just last. All out performance yes astock for stock or mod for mod a 29 will have an edge over a 028super but they are pretty close. I wouldn't say no to an 029 but for the same price in the same condition I'd take the 028. (Pref a WB or Super) ;-)


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Jan 25, 2014)

sld961 said:


> Alot of people have and love 029s. I don't care for them because they're clunky and heavy, but they'll certainly give you many years of service.



Well an 028 ain't heavy? I'd swear its got lead weights in it lol


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 25, 2014)

Brettl said:


> Hmmm. I have a non-running 039 that looks promising. Now I'm debating on this 029 Super again. I may have to see if he'll come down off that $200 a bit. Thank you for fresh viewpoint Saw Dr.
> 
> Of course, with the rapid development of OCD I'm experiencing, I might just have to buy them both to put y mind at ease.



FWIW, I always have an 029 Super around, and they go cutting with me pretty much every time. I have a sh!!t ton of saws, and plenty with more power. I guess I just like those Supers. There is no logic behind this. 028s are fun too, but they always get traded away. If they were both sitting in my shop in 100% working condition, I'd grab the one with the best chain. You should get both, plus 3 rebuildable "parts saws" for each.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 25, 2014)

Um... for the OP: the 029 Super is the same basic saw as a 290. Only difference is the flippy caps on the MS290 instead of the screw caps on the 029 Super, and some other minor differences. O/w they are the same saw, same frame, same engine, same power. The 029 Super/290 has 3.8-4.1 HP (depending on the muffler). Stock Parts for 1127 saws are easy to find and available, as there were a ton of them sold. They are pretty easy to work on. Most 029, 029 Super, 290, 310 and 390 saw parts are interchangeable.

There were also three types of 028 saws, increasing in size and power: the WB/WoodBoss, the AV/AVQ, and the Super. The Super model has the most power, with 3.4-3.8 HP (depending on where you look). Parts for the 028 saws are getting harder to find, and some of the 028 designs are rather complicated to work on. A lot of the different model 028 saw model parts are interchangeable, but a lot are not.

Oh, and the parts on the 028 and 029 saws (Super or not) are for the most part... not interchangeable.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Jan 25, 2014)

So maybe the earlier woodbosss was 42 cc? The 028 series gets me confused sometimes.....


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 25, 2014)

The 029 has a smaller engine that the 029 Super. As stated, the 029 Super and the MS290 are essentially the same saw. This entire 1127 series has almost complete interchangeability on parts other than the engines. So the 029, 039, 029 Super, MS290, MS310 and MS390 are like a Chevy truck that has options for different size engines. 029 is the V6, 039 is the big block V8.
You can put the engine from any of those saws into any other one of the series. Most go larger for obvious reasons if they are going to replace the engine. The 029 is a very reliable saw and most people will never wear one out. They are a bit heavy for their power but will handle a 20" bar well enough in either .325 or 3/8 pitch. 

The 028 is a completely different type of saw. A pro style saw that is a highly regarded Stihl model but getting long in the tooth. Lots of them were built however and not that much stuff breaks on them. If you are going to have one of those, have the 028 Super which has a larger engine.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 26, 2014)

MuskokaSplitter said:


> So maybe the earlier woodbosss was 42 cc? The 028 series gets me confused sometimes.....


 
The 028 saws are confusing. The specs on them are variable, even from different Stihl sources. The SawTroll and I have different sources for rated power in them. His are the first set of numbers which are lower, mine are the second set of numbers that are higher. There are some differences between EU and US HP ratings, as in metric horsepower vs. brake horsepower. Some earlier Stihl saws are hard to get power ratings on, and in many cases Stihl published optimistic values. At any rate, we agree on the engine and piston sizes. The 028 models weighed about 14.2 lb with B&C and 12.6 lb. without.

028 WB/WoodBoss: 43cc, 42mm bore, 2.8-3.2 hp (came out in 1977)
028 AV/AVQ: 47.1cc, 44mm bore, 3.0-3.5 hp
028 Super: 51.4cc, 46mm bore, 3.4-3.8 hp


----------



## flotek (Jan 26, 2014)

I did a muffler mod on my 290 and run klotz race oil with a good sharp chisel chain and done fine tuning ..I've never seen a 455 rancher or. Home lite super xl12 or dolmar 5100 or The bigger stock 310 stihl take it in speed and power in the same log whole cutting friends. . The 290 has great power when uncorked but as others mentioned it's bulky it's heavy and the vibration control leaves a lot to be desired . Mine is ultra reliable though


----------



## Vines (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Vines (Jan 26, 2014)

Great day out to cut some white oak with my 029 super.


----------



## Jrapp (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 029 super with a muffler mod. I have been looking at getting a bigger saw but can do most my cutting with the 029. I'm a firewood only cutter. So the saw pretty much sits in the summer. I was cutting some decent sized red oak last week and it did very well. Make sure you keep a sharp chain and it will cut great. I have some for sale around me for 175. 200 is not that high of a price.


----------

